# Lauren by Ralph Lauren Bellance Boots



## keaLoha (Mar 13, 2005)

Not that I need any more shoes (let alone boots), I just wanted to share w/those of you who wear *6, 6.5, 8.5 or 9.5* that you should call zappos.com &amp; ask for a price match on these boots:







Shoes.com has them on sale for only $87.99 until 11:59 pm CST tonight. Zappos.com did a price-match which made my total only $79.09!

Hope someone can take advantage of this price!





*edit* here's the links if you need them:

http://www.shoes.com/product.asp?p=5...riant_id=37866

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/product_id/7142232.html


----------



## Marisol (Mar 13, 2005)

Like Paris Hilton would say... That's hot!


----------

